# Eclipse Pro II- Sold on Kimber



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

I just bought one, shot it, and love it. I am surely a Kimber convert. It is a tack driver; more accurate than I am. I took some advice I saw here, and scoped out the features I wanted: all steel, four-inch barrel, basic design; and I looked at the various models on the Kimber online site. 

As someone said in another thread, many of the Kimber models are mechanically alike. I had decided that the Eclipse Pro II filled my needs best, and the dealer actually had one in stock. I know that I do not live right, so it must have been sheer serendipity 

The Eclipse Pro II is perfect for me. I did not want any rails or attachment points. I have never understood why someone would mount a light on a pistol, so one's opponent could simply say, "Oh, there he is!" Bang! 

I wanted something simple, smooth, steel and steady. The four inch barrel balances perfectly in my grip, and the trigger is absolutely the best I have ever experienced on any handgun,. It makes all the difference in accuracy. And I might even be able to carry it concealed in winter. I would certainly feel confident with this pistol in any situation. 

I do not, as many do, believe that the 45 ACP is the only viable self defense round. But I do have confidence in it, and it certainly occupies a high place in my self defense concept. 

I have one question for those experienced Kimber shooters. In fieldstripping, unlike my experiences the standard Government Models, the Kimber requires a very thin tool to lock the slide spring for removal. Is there an alternative? Is it a good idea to stockpile a few of those things? Where can one obtain them? I thought of just holding the spring assembly by hand, but it did not work for me. Advice is welcome.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

People put lights on pistols so they can identify their targets. I'm not personally crazy about them, but they do have their uses in some circumstances.

How many rounds have you put through the Kimber, and how has reliability been?


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

*Kimber Eclipse Pro II*

I just purchased it this morning, took it right to the range, where I was heading anyway, and shot 100 rounds of FMJ through it. It fed perfectly. Kimber instructs that one should shoot 500 rounds though their pisotls to break them in, and clean them after each 100 rounds. I shall do so.

Normally I cannot shoot that many rounds without pain and edema to my damaged hands. But I think I can put 100 through the Kimber any time. I am a long time, military and civilian shooter, and I consider this a most impressive pistol.

I can shoot my S&W M&P 9c with confidence too, but even that excellent trigger cannot equal the Kimber's. Enough raving. haha


----------

